# Why the Bible Is Not Supportive to CIO Sleep Training



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a very religious person, as I look to the Bible for all advice and wisdom. But, please don't let that first sentence scare you from reading the rest of this post, as i'd like to reassure you that I'm not the preachy type that shoves my beliefs on others. I like to lead by example since people would rather see a sermon than hear one: plus, Jehovah God is my best friend that I love very much and who has gotten me through tough times in my life, and I'm proud to know and love him. He is not someone I force on others in an unloving way or a tool that I use to put others down and be unloving and unkind. That is the background on me and why the rest of this post is significant to CIO and how it is contrary to the Bible and our God-given instincts, as well as why the following article means so much to me.

Interestingly enough, tonight I was doing more research on CIO, and I found a website that talked about how CIO is not even Biblical and that it is extremely unnatural with how we are wired internally. It also discusses that taking advice to ignore baby's cries is hard for parents to do and how they must fight very hard to follow such advice due to the fact that it is contrary to natural and normal maternal instincts. You may want to check it out, as it is a very good article and makes much sense. Even those who are nonreligious can relate to it and can understand the message it is conveying. It can be found at http://parentingfreedom.com/cry-it-out/

I cried at the end. Read it, and you'll cry, too. It is a real tear jerker, and the way it is written--a vivid description what it would be like as if inside the baby's mind--would give CIO advocates something to think about, as the author has worked very very hard to paint a picture of how the baby would feel enduring such a stressful situation, such as feeling abandoned. The author does such a good job that you almost feel like you are living out the baby's lonely, sad, and painfully scary experience. What's more, it gives the example of how a mother dog nurtures her puppies, and how she knows them best following nobody's advice but her own loving motherly instincts--nurturing her puppies whenever they need it and responding to their every need. It is a very interesting approach. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## OrganicSister (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not a relgious person but I really enjoyed this site. I have a very religious friend who insists on spanking. The article on that site against spanking is very extensive and informative. Now if only I could find a way to send it to her without ticking her off. hmmm


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am subbing so I can read the article later. I am Christian and am interested in reading that article.

Thank you for posting this


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrganicSister* 
I'm not a relgious person but I really enjoyed this site. I have a very religious friend who insists on spanking. The article on that site against spanking is very extensive and informative. Now if only I could find a way to send it to her without ticking her off. hmmm


I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I hope the best for you. If she is really a follower of Biblical advice, she'd be open minded so long as it doesn't go against teachings, such as CIO does. If I think of any pointers as to how you can introduce the article in a subtle way, I'll definitely get back to you on that. I'll do some thinking and give you some advice that might help. I'm sorry she is so easily angered.

For starters though, you could say something like, "I have an interesting article that you might like to check out. It can be found at (site link)." This way, she cannot say you are forcing your beliefs on her, and it is subtle enough where she could find no reason to become offended. Try it and let me know the outcome. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricemom3* 
I am subbing so I can read the article later. I am Christian and am interested in reading that article.

Thank you for posting this


No problem.

I posted this so everyone could benefit. No matter the beliefs, this is common ground.


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for this. It will be helpful in my ongoing quest to de-babywise my sister


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I found that site very interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, what an excellent site. Thanks so much for posting it!!


----------



## ~girlsmum~ (May 10, 2008)

The article was excellent, I am a Christian person and those quotes are excellent, and when backed up with the medical profession with the assessment of the brain functions that really hits a nerve with me. Having grown up in the generation where I was not to be picked up and a few gen's before me also, we older moms could have used a few more cuddles in our youths.
Thanks for posting this article, now I'm just doing a mental inventory of my own girls to make sure they received all their cuddles en masse as babies!


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow. This should be required reading. Thanks.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brackin* 
Wow. This should be required reading. Thanks.


I think that all CIO parents should read this, as well as the advocates of this practice.


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for that.

I'm atheist, but i have read the bible and do consider it an important piece of literature. I really appreciate this article, as it validates the way i parent my son. I have had to tolerate soooo much judgement from my family and friends telling me, "put him down", "you spoil him", "you hold him to much", "you never put him down". At times i would feel like i was the only woman in the world that didn't feel comfortable with her newborn baby somewhere other than in her arms.

I really did "never put him down" for i'd say the first four months. I carried him all the time, even when cooking and taking a shower and i am unapologetic about it. I followed my instincts.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepNumber97245* 
Thanks for that.

I'm atheist, but i have read the bible and do consider it an important piece of literature. I really appreciate this article, as it validates the way i parent my son. I have had to tolerate soooo much judgement from my family and friends telling me, "put him down", "you spoil him", "you hold him to much", "you never put him down". At times i would feel like i was the only woman in the world that didn't feel comfortable with her newborn baby somewhere other than in her arms.

I really did "never put him down" for i'd say the first four months. I carried him all the time, even when cooking and taking a shower and i am unapologetic about it. I followed my instincts.


You did it right. And, you should not have to appologize. I'm glad you did not listen to those people. Your instincts are the best thing to follow, and as they say, you can't please everyone. In life, we will be ridiculed for one thing or another. The best thing to do is be polite--if you can depending on what is said--and ignore it continuing to do what you do best. Keep up the good work.


----------

